# Ant-Build-Skript



## lona_m (4. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin seit paar Tagen dabei, mich in JavaServer Pages einzuarbeiten (hab bisher mit PHP und ASP/JScript gearbeitet), und bin dabei auf den Begriff Ant-Build-Skript gestossen.
Kann mir jemand kurz erklären, um was es sich dabei handelt? Ich kann nix Anständiges googlen..

Vielen Dank

lona


----------



## schnuffie (4. August 2006)

Ein Ant-Script stellt eine Hilfe-Leistung für Entwickler dar. Es hilft, unkompliziert wiederkehrende Aufgaben per Mausklick zu erledigen (wenn es denn erstmal geschrieben wurde... ).

Zahlreiche Tags steuern z.B. das Kompilieren von Java-Klassen, Zippen oder Verschieben von Dateien, ect..

Einen Überblick findest Du hier:
http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html

P.S.: ... und Deine "unanständigen" Google-Ergebnisse? *lol*


----------



## lona_m (4. August 2006)

Danke, Schnuffie!


----------



## Dei Mudda (27. Mai 2010)

Chamäleons ehhhh


----------



## Egal (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo, 

ads wird so nicht funktionieren.

Lg
Egal


----------

